# Which Zero Turn



## nickel back (Feb 17, 2020)

Going to upgrade, which zero turn should I get?


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm satisfied with my Bad Boy from Tractor Supply.I see a lot of professionals use Toros.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 17, 2020)

crackerdave said:


> I'm satisfied with my Bad Boy from Tractor Supply.I see a lot of professionals use Toros.



Been looking at the Toros and the Husqvarna


----------



## MOTS (Feb 17, 2020)

I have a Hustler, never had an issue, not even a battery in 4 years, but I'll probably get a Gravely next.


----------



## Mauser (Feb 17, 2020)

Bad boy outlaw extreme with 852cc kawasaki is what I have. Almost 7 years old,put belts on it last year for the first time. No complaints


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 17, 2020)

I've had my Hustler for probably 10 years. Gotten excellent service out of it & still going strong.


----------



## madsam (Feb 17, 2020)

Gravely Pro series, or Grasshopper.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 17, 2020)

4HAND said:


> I've had my Hustler for probably 10 years. Gotten excellent service out of it & still going strong.


Same here, got mine in 09 and has 450 hours on it. Built to last


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 17, 2020)

Whitefeather said:


> Same here, got mine in 09 and has 450 hours on it. Built to last



My Scag has >3700 hours on it. Water cooled 27hp Kawasaki engine.  I have to put belts on it from time to time, and I have put 2 bearings on the deck.  I put new blades on it every spring, and change all the fluids and filters.  That is it.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 17, 2020)

Content with my Kubota


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 17, 2020)

I've replaced 1 bearing, belts & of course blades every year.


----------



## 280bst (Feb 17, 2020)

Got a Toro 6 years commercial grade no problems. Just one thing don't get any brand from a big box store. They are not the same quality that's why they can sell them cheaper


----------



## Rebel 3 (Feb 17, 2020)

I have two Hustlers.  The first was a homeowners/entry commercial and the second is a full commercial.  They are really good, but there is a major difference in the full commercial.  For a average person a $9000 commercial Hustler would last a lifetime if proper maintenance is done.  I have been running the first for 10 years and the other for a few now.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 17, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> My Scag has >3700 hours on it. Water cooled 27hp Kawasaki engine.  I have to put belts on it from time to time, and I have put 2 bearings on the deck.  I put new blades on it every spring, and change all the fluids and filters.  That is it.


3700 hours on a lawnmower is pretty dang good! Says a lot for scag.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 17, 2020)

Depends on what you want to spend. Scag, Gravely, Toro, Hustler, etc. I’d recommend getting one with a Kawasaki engine.


----------



## Jimmymorgan (Feb 17, 2020)

Kubota.


----------



## shawnrice (Feb 17, 2020)

Hustler commercial ,,,tough machine


----------



## oops1 (Feb 17, 2020)

Exmark makes good ones


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 17, 2020)

A real John Deere is a fine machine and the best mower I’ve had. Been cutting grass 20yrs and just bought a z940D. Best machine we have ever had. And we’ve had them all from exmark to walker mowers. We buy them from sunsouth in Barnesville


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 17, 2020)

Would be nice to know some specifics. How many acres? Do you use it commercially? How's the terrain? How much you willing to spend?

That said, I have a consumer grade (stamped deck) 54" Husqvarna ZTR with a 24HP Kohler I bought brand new in 2013. I was cutting 2 acres with it. I have had ZERO issues with it. We sold the old place with thea big yard and built on a lot with just 3/4 acre to cut and it's all bermuda sod. I put a mulch kit on it last year and I love it.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 18, 2020)

GoldDot40 said:


> Would be nice to know some specifics. How many acres? Do you use it commercially? How's the terrain? How much you willing to spend?
> 
> That said, I have a consumer grade (stamped deck) 54" Husqvarna ZTR with a 24HP Kohler I bought brand new in 2013. I was cutting 2 acres with it. I have had ZERO issues with it. We sold the old place with thea big yard and built on a lot with just 3/4 acre to cut and it's all bermuda sod. I put a mulch kit on it last year and I love it.



small yard little less less than an acre, 2800 to 3200 is what I'm looking to spend

like the Husqvarna but if I go with them I will go with the fab deck

not sure if I need a 54 inch( think 48 inch with 21hp with Kawasaki engine ) but I will go with the mulch kit for sure

I have looked on their web site and their prices match the prices at Lowe's

this is one of the ones I'm looking at 

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Husqvarna-...ing-Capability-Kit-Sold-Separately/1000698314


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 18, 2020)

48 inch deck should be plenty for less than 1 acre. Stamped deck vs fab deck...all relevant to personal preference. I personally couldn't see spending the extra money for a fab deck since I'm only cutting one yard. The ONLY thing I dislike about my Husqvarna is the rear tires are not quite wide enough for optimal traction for a mower with the HP rating mine has.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 18, 2020)

crackerdave said:


> I'm satisfied with my Bad Boy from Tractor Supply.I see a lot of professionals use Toros.


Same here. About 8 years and going strong. No rust, no weld cracks, no bad bearings, only a new battery needed


----------



## Robert28 (Feb 18, 2020)

Whatever brand you decide to buy, may I suggest buying a mower with Hydrogear 3400 transaxle’s(minimum) and make sure you buy a mower with a Kawasaki FX, Kholer Command Pro, or Vanguard engine.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 18, 2020)

Robert28 said:


> Whatever brand you decide to buy, may I suggest buying a mower with Hydrogear 3400 transaxle’s(minimum) and make sure you buy a mower with a Kawasaki FX, Kholer Command Pro, or Vanguard engine.



I wouldn't buy one with any transaxle.  Independent pumps and independent motors for each wheel has proven to be the longest lasting setup


----------



## Robert28 (Feb 18, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I wouldn't buy one with any transaxle.  Independent pumps and independent motors for each wheel has proven to be the longest lasting setup


Yeah that’s what the industry is pretty much going to across the board now, I just couldn’t think of the name they called them.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 18, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I wouldn't buy one with any transaxle.  Independent pumps and independent motors for each wheel has proven to be the longest lasting setup



Just asking so you are saying I need a Dual hydrostatic right?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 18, 2020)

nickel back said:


> Just asking so you are saying I need a Dual hydrostatic right?



i haven't heard that term, but yeah...

It should have 2 pumps.  One for the RH drive and one for the LH drive.

It should have 2 separate wheel motors, one for each side.  The only thing in common between the 2 sides should be the resevoir for the oil, and the filter.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 18, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> i haven't heard that term, but yeah...
> 
> It should have 2 pumps.  One for the RH drive and one for the LH drive.
> 
> It should have 2 separate wheel motors, one for each side.  The only thing in common between the 2 sides should be the resevoir for the oil, and the filter.



Okay ,thanks


----------



## nickel back (Feb 18, 2020)

Robert28 said:


> Whatever brand you decide to buy, may I suggest buying a mower with Hydrogear 3400 transaxle’s(minimum) and make sure you buy a mower with a Kawasaki FX, Kholer Command Pro, or Vanguard engine.



thanks for the info , I've been using a Honda push and a snapper riding mower so the zero turn is all new to me. There are many models to pick from.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 18, 2020)

GoldDot40 said:


> 48 inch deck should be plenty for less than 1 acre. Stamped deck vs fab deck...all relevant to personal preference. I personally couldn't see spending the extra money for a fab deck since I'm only cutting one yard. The ONLY thing I dislike about my Husqvarna is the rear tires are not quite wide enough for optimal traction for a mower with the HP rating mine has.


 thank you for your insight ,seams the more I look the puzzled I get


----------



## Rick Alexander (Feb 18, 2020)

I went another route.  I really really wanted a scag but couldn't see the 8K+ price tag fitting in my future.  My dad had one so I knew just how good they cut and how tough they are.  I looked for a good solid year for a used one and found one in Cullman AL with right at 200 hours on it (not used commercial - just an individual with a large yard that was downsizing after getting too old to keep up his place).  Ended up spending 4200 for it and happy as can be with it going on 3 years now. Mine has the 26 HP Briggs Vanguard.  If this one ever went south I'd run to the scag store a get a new one - spoiled rotten now. Buy quality once and you'll never regret or probably ever have to buy again if you take good care of it.  I see them and other commercial mowers on Craig's list pretty often.  Just tough to find one that doesn't have 6K hours on it.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 18, 2020)

Rick Alexander said:


> I went another route.  I really really wanted a scag but couldn't see the 8K+ price tag fitting in my future.  My dad had one so I knew just how good they cut and how tough they are.  I looked for a good solid year for a used one and found one in Cullman AL with right at 200 hours on it (not used commercial - just an individual with a large yard that was downsizing after getting too old to keep up his place).  Ended up spending 4200 for it and happy as can be with it going on 3 years now. Mine has the 26 HP Briggs Vanguard.  If this one ever went south I'd run to the scag store a get a new one - spoiled rotten now. Buy quality once and you'll never regret or probably ever have to buy again if you take good care of it.  I see them and other commercial mowers on Craig's list pretty often.  Just tough to find one that doesn't have 6K hours on it.



when it comes to used lawn/yard equipment I have never had much luck always end up with someone else's  problem


----------



## nickel back (Feb 18, 2020)

Robert28 said:


> Whatever brand you decide to buy, may I suggest buying a mower with Hydrogear 3400 transaxle’s(minimum) and make sure you buy a mower with a Kawasaki FX, Kholer Command Pro, or Vanguard engine.



seams as all the Kawasaki are FR on all the models that I'm looking at


----------



## Robert28 (Feb 18, 2020)

nickel back said:


> seams as all the Kawasaki are FR on all the models that I'm looking at


To be honest the biggest thing you’re giving up with the FR over the FX is the canister air filter. That engine should easily last you 1500 hours as a homeowner with regular service. I’d rather have a Kawasaki FR over any homeowner Kholer, or Briggs engine. Those mowers should also come with hydrogear drive pumps, so that’s good, you probably won’t get the 3400 series but still a solid set of pumps. You just won’t have the speed of 10+ mph or the precise responsiveness of the commercial pumps, but that’s ok.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 18, 2020)

Robert28 said:


> To be honest the biggest thing you’re giving up with the FR over the FX is the canister air filter. That engine should easily last you 1500 hours as a homeowner with regular service. I’d rather have a Kawasaki FR over any homeowner Kholer, or Briggs engine. Those mowers should also come with hydrogear drive pumps, so that’s good, you probably won’t get the 3400 series but still a solid set of pumps. You just won’t have the speed of 10+ mph or the precise responsiveness of the commercial pumps, but that’s ok.



Thanks good info to know. I think I'm going to do a little research on the bad boys since they have been brought up a few times in this thread. They might just be out of my $$ rang though.


----------



## Robert28 (Feb 18, 2020)

nickel back said:


> Thanks good info to know. I think I'm going to do a little research on the bad boys since they have been brought up a few times in this thread. They might just be out of my $$ rang though.


Wish I could give you info about them but I’m not familiar with them. I’m mostly familiar with commercial Deere, Exmark, and other commercial brands. I know Bad Boy makes a commercial mower, I’m just not familiar with it. The only local dealer that I know of that carries them are Tractor Supply. I would also take a look at Snapper Pro mowers. You get a ton of mower for the dollar and they’re lower end commercial. I see several companies running those around here.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 18, 2020)

WHEW!!!! 
Reading all this makes continuing writing a check to Humberto every month sound better. 

Good luck with your decision and purchase!!


----------



## ugajay (Feb 18, 2020)

Not sure how urgent your need is, but usually around October, gravely has a sale and you can get any mower you want for 0% interest for 48 months


----------



## nickel back (Feb 18, 2020)

ugajay said:


> Not sure how urgent your need is, but usually around October, gravely has a sale and you can get any mower you want for 0% interest for 48 months



just dang....


----------



## ugajay (Feb 18, 2020)

And with a yard that's not too big, if it's got many bumps or hills or ditches, a smaller deck won't scalp nearly as much


----------



## ugajay (Feb 18, 2020)

nickel back said:


> just dang....


That's the route I went, just to keep from coming off so much money at one time


----------



## nickel back (Feb 18, 2020)

ugajay said:


> And with a yard that's not too big, if it's got many bumps or hills or ditches, a smaller deck won't scalp nearly as much


That's good info, thank you


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 18, 2020)

ugajay said:


> And with a yard that's not too big, if it's got many bumps or hills or ditches, a smaller deck won't scalp nearly as much



As a general rule, yes, but some machines are much more likely to scalp than other brands.  The homeowner type machines are not very well engineered to keep the scalping to minimum.  The commercial machines, even with a 61 inch deck, have outboard rollers, center support rollers, and rear follower rollers to help keep the bare look to a minimum.

A well setup Scag with a 61 inch Velocity deck will not scalp nearly as badly as a 48 inch homeowner Husky machine.


----------



## ugajay (Feb 18, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> As a general rule, yes, but some machines are much more likely to scalp than other brands.  The homeowner type machines are not very well engineered to keep the scalping to minimum.  The commercial machines, even with a 61 inch deck, have outboard rollers, center support rollers, and rear follower rollers to help keep the bare look to a minimum.
> 
> A well setup Scag with a 61 inch Velocity deck will not scalp nearly as badly as a 48 inch homeowner Husky machine.


Agree 100%. Was thinking about his price range of around 3k


----------



## Rebel 3 (Feb 18, 2020)

I would stay away from the hydro gear.  The first of my hustlers has 3400 hydrogears.  Mine have been bad about leaking.  Only problem I have had with the mower other than bearing in first 800 hrs. Have replaced seals twice in both hydrogears.  Plus hydrogears are a lot more expensive than the Parker integrated units in newer hustlers.  I like my Parker units a lot better, and they are less maintenance.


----------



## MOTS (Feb 18, 2020)

I've heard great things about the Parker units from people who make their living on a mower. But can you find one with a 3000.00 budget?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 18, 2020)

MOTS said:


> I've heard great things about the Parker units from people who make their living on a mower. But can you find one with a 3000.00 budget?



not a new one, and he says he doesn't want to buy used.

FWIW.... either go buy a mower that will last you 25 years and lay out the $$$$ for it, or just hire it done for you.  I wouldn't spend 3 or 4K and in a few years be upset because that mower wasn't all you expected it to be

Paying 8k for a mower that will last 20 or 25 years is a lot cheaper than 3500 for a mower you are going to have to replace in 4 or 5 years


----------



## ScLowCountry (Feb 18, 2020)

My dad has an ex mark.    The mower is ******


----------



## nickel back (Feb 19, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> not a new one, and he says he doesn't want to buy used.
> 
> FWIW.... either go buy a mower that will last you 25 years and lay out the $$$$ for it, or just hire it done for you.  I wouldn't spend 3 or 4K and in a few years be upset because that mower wasn't all you expected it to be
> 
> Paying 8k for a mower that will last 20 or 25 years is a lot cheaper than 3500 for a mower you are going to have to replace in 4 or 5 years



I understand what your saying. I have friends that have had their zero turns for 8+ years, Toro seams to make a good zero turn. The Husqvarna Z248F has the Kawasaki FR engine and after looking at the higher end mowers a lot of them have the same engine. The Husqvarna also has a 10-gauge fab steel deck not stamped. 

With that said I like the Gravely mowers a lot, still doing my homework before I buy.

 I have found some Gravely mowers with the  Kawasaki FX engine and Hydro-Gear® ZT-3400 drive but I think they run around 6K and up


----------



## nickel back (Feb 19, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> As a general rule, yes, but some machines are much more likely to scalp than other brands.  The homeowner type machines are not very well engineered to keep the scalping to minimum.  The commercial machines, even with a 61 inch deck, have outboard rollers, center support rollers, and rear follower rollers to help keep the bare look to a minimum.
> 
> A well setup Scag with a 61 inch Velocity deck will not scalp nearly as badly as a 48 inch homeowner Husky machine.



the Husqvarna Z248F has the 3 rollers in front of the deck just none in the back.


----------



## Doghunter11 (Feb 19, 2020)

You can buy a new scag commercial grade walk behind mower for around 6,000 with the ride on attachment. Not quite as nice as a zero turn but there not bad on a smaller yard.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 19, 2020)

Don't rule out the Kubota zero turns either. We bought a commercial grade, but they also have residential too. You can also get 0 down and 0% interest and the warranty runs for the whole finance term.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 19, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Don't rule out the Kubota zero turns either. We bought a commercial grade, but they also have residential too. You can also get 0 down and 0% interest and the warranty runs for the whole finance term.



nice info, will take a look see


----------



## oldways (Feb 19, 2020)

2 and half gallons of Round-up problem solved go fishing  Your welcome


----------



## nickel back (Feb 19, 2020)

oldways said:


> 2 and half gallons of Round-up problem solved go fishing  Your welcome



I agree but, my wife would be mad as a wet cat


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 19, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> not a new one, and he says he doesn't want to buy used.
> 
> FWIW.... either go buy a mower that will last you 25 years and lay out the $$$$ for it, or just hire it done for you.  I wouldn't spend 3 or 4K and in a few years be upset because that mower wasn't all you expected it to be
> 
> Paying 8k for a mower that will last 20 or 25 years is a lot cheaper than 3500 for a mower you are going to have to replace in 4 or 5 years


I will stay at or under 50” if I’m worried about scalping. 

Once you go the commercial route in mowers they are all basically the same. So we went with a JD920M last year and we love it. As a homeowner I would go commercial grade make the payments for as long as they would go and have a mower that will easily last 20+ years.


----------



## oldways (Feb 19, 2020)

nickel back said:


> I agree but, my wife would be mad as a wet cat


Mine was too...


----------



## nickel back (Feb 19, 2020)

DAWG1419 said:


> I will stay at or under 50” if I’m worried about scalping.
> .



Yes, staying under or at 50" heck If I can find the right one at 42" I will go with that.


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 19, 2020)

I've been pleased with my Kubota 48".


----------



## Dbender (Feb 19, 2020)

nickel back said:


> small yard little less less than an acre, 2800 to 3200 is what I'm looking to spend
> 
> like the Husqvarna but if I go with them I will go with the fab deck
> 
> ...


Why do you want a zero turn? A yard that small isn't going to take you much time to cut it. If you are coming from and old school 28-30 snapper any newer rider will be an upgrade. Save your money on the zero turn, you will never realize what you are missing if you don't buy one and you will never utilize one on that small of a lot.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 19, 2020)

Dbender said:


> Why do you want a zero turn? A yard that small isn't going to take you much time to cut it. If you are coming from and old school 28-30 snapper any newer rider will be an upgrade. Save your money on the zero turn, you will never realize what you are missing if you don't buy one and you will never utilize one on that small of a lot.


I posted a comment to your question then I deleted it I guess the main reason is just because I want one


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 19, 2020)

I've got 2 Skag's both work great , one costs $4500.00 the other $9,000.00 when both purchased new , there's differences in the mowers but I like both of them . Just depends how much you want to spend .


----------



## Milkman (Feb 19, 2020)

I think we all have things we “just want” ?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 19, 2020)

nickel back said:


> Yes, staying under or at 50" heck If I can find the right one at 42" I will go with that.


JD915. Try that JD=John Deere


----------



## nickel back (Feb 19, 2020)

DAWG1419 said:


> JD915. Try that JD=John Deere


will take a look see


----------



## nickel back (Feb 19, 2020)

Milkman said:


> I think we all have things we “just want” ?



Yeap and I want a zero turn for my old butt to ride on, it may only take me 45min or so to cut my yard but I will be happy doing it with my new zero turn mower, when I find the one I want. My wife is already running for the hills cause it takes me for ever at times to make my mind up, this maybe a long process


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 19, 2020)

Doghunter11 said:


> You can buy a new scag commercial grade walk behind mower for around 6,000 with the ride on attachment. Not quite as nice as a zero turn but there not bad on a smaller yard.



now there is a good suggestion.  You could even get a 36" and end up with manicured lawn look, especially if you cut it in an X with the turf rollers behind the deck.  It would take a little longer to cut, but you would get a little exercise, and a nice looking lawn and stay in your budget.


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm personally a Gravely fan. It has the 3400's, and no problem going on 850 hrs. Gravely has a residential series (ZT48/52 HD), and they are built like a tank (fab deck). Usually run around 4K-4500. I know that's a little above your budget, but it's worth it. No more than you use it, it should last you a long, long time.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 21, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> I'm personally a Gravely fan. It has the 3400's, and no problem going on 850 hrs. Gravely has a residential series (ZT48/52 HD), and they are built like a tank (fab deck). Usually run around 4K-4500. I know that's a little above your budget, but it's worth it. No more than you use it, it should last you a long, long time.


Yeah, I'm looking into them, going  tomorrow to the dealer to see what they have.


----------



## srb (Feb 21, 2020)

These days lots of the newer mowers have the run flats , I like them a lot....
A bit more money , Well worth it!


----------



## Stick (Feb 22, 2020)

Last year was in the same position, wanting a zero-turn to replace a 28 snapper, after storing and using a friends Husky z46 for a season.  Looked at Gravely, Bad Boy, John Deere, etc.  I ended up buying a SCAG Liberty Z 48.  Simple, easy to get to everything, much better hydraulics than the Husky and for just a little more.  I have been well pleased.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 22, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> I'm personally a Gravely fan. It has the 3400's, and no problem going on 850 hrs. Gravely has a residential series (ZT48/52 HD), and they are built like a tank (fab deck). Usually run around 4K-4500. I know that's a little above your budget, but it's worth it. No more than you use it, it should last you a long, long time.


Love the gravely HD models, the one I looked at was $5200. They had a Pro 148 there I would love to have but, $8200, think I will haft to pass on that model.


----------



## Robert28 (Feb 23, 2020)

nickel back said:


> Love the gravely HD models, the one I looked at was $5200. They had a Pro 148 there I would love to have but, $8200, think I will haft to pass on that model.


Most of your higher end homeowner models are basically light commercial  mowers these days. You should be well suited with that HD mower. It’s got some commercial features in it that most residential mowers don’t have.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 23, 2020)

Robert28 said:


> Most of your higher end homeowner models are basically light commercial  mowers these days. You should be well suited with that HD mower. It’s got some commercial features in it that most residential mowers don’t have.


I agree, with that price of 5200 I will haft to to go through some type of bank to get it finance.

Anyways anybody have any experience with Dixie chopper zero turn?? Looked at a few of them today, they seam to be pretty good also.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 23, 2020)

nickel back said:


> I agree, with that price of 5200 I will haft to to go through some type of bank to get it finance.
> 
> Anyways anybody have any experience with Dixie chopper zero turn?? Looked at a few of them today, they seam to be pretty good also.




Dixie Chopper = RUN!  do not walk... RUN away.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 23, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Dixie Chopper = RUN!  do not walk... RUN away.


They are not the Dixie Chopper of old, they were sold out to another company!!!!!! Quality suffered immensely after the sell out!!!!!


----------



## normaldave (Feb 23, 2020)

Going against the grain a bit here...

We came close to buying a Hustler 48 zero turn.  Very good value, but we weren't quite ready to make the jump from a traditional rider to the zero turn. 

We settled on a Husqvarna lawn tractor, welded deck, Kawasaki motor, LS rear axle and amazingly sharp turn radius, made it a winner for us.  While not a zero turn, it mows amazingly fast, turns seemingly turns on a dime, mows hills and traverses damp areas where the zero turns struggle.  Other than cosmetic issues, it has been trouble free for several seasons.  The big Kawasaki is quiet and makes short work of our finely manicured weeds, sticks, (and tree roots).

While not glamorous, for a small yard, it works great.  We mow 2 acres with trees, roots, hills, and low wet areas.  Here's the closest new model to ours.
Husqvarna TS 242xd


----------



## nickel back (Feb 23, 2020)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Dixie Chopper = RUN!  do not walk... RUN away.



thanks for the info


----------



## nickel back (Feb 23, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> They are not the Dixie Chopper of old, they were sold out to another company!!!!!! Quality suffered immensely after the sell out!!!!!



Thank you for the info


----------



## nickel back (Feb 23, 2020)

normaldave said:


> Going against the grain a bit here...
> 
> We came close to buying a Hustler 48 zero turn.  Very good value, but we weren't quite ready to make the jump from a traditional rider to the zero turn.
> 
> ...



I'm ready to make that change to the Zero Turn....


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 23, 2020)

nickel back said:


> I'm ready to make that change to the Zero Turn....


We have a Kubota F 2400 commercial mower with a 6 foot deck, and we have a Kubota 726 commercial zero turn 60" deck. The F 2400 rides way smoother due to the suspension seat. I could get a suspension seat for the zero turn but I hate spending the $$$.$$ to get it. The zero turn just mows so much faster and the blade speed is close to double of the F 2400. We didn't really need the zero turn but man it sure is nice to get done mowing almost 4 acres an hour earlier than before.


----------



## Robert28 (Feb 23, 2020)

Good thing about zero turn financing is most likely you’ll use Sheffield. Wonderful company! You can pay using your cell phone and they have excellent customer service.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 24, 2020)

Robert28 said:


> Good thing about zero turn financing is most likely you’ll use Sheffield. Wonderful company! You can pay using your cell phone and they have excellent customer service.



I was looking at them, seen some bad reviews on them so you saying this has me feeling a little better. Looked at YardCard also, they have terrible reviews.


----------



## joepuppy (Feb 24, 2020)

Sheffield has done me right several times in the past. No complaints here.


----------



## Robert28 (Feb 24, 2020)

nickel back said:


> I was looking at them, seen some bad reviews on them so you saying this has me feeling a little better. Looked at YardCard also, they have terrible reviews.


Yard Card is awful. Sheffield finances so much stuff that I’m sure you’ll see some bad reviews but they offer great rates and terms and flexibility for zero turns. Most all your name brands are using them except John Deere and Kubota. Friends I know that cut grass for a living finance their mowers through them and have had nothing but great experience with them.


----------



## Mauser (Feb 24, 2020)

Financed my badboy with Sheffield. They were great to deal.with no issues.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Feb 24, 2020)

I am almost done paying off my second sheffield mower loan.  They are easy to deal with.  No complaints.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 25, 2020)

nickel back said:


> I'm ready to make that change to the Zero Turn....


 

Man, wish i would have sooner. I had lots of trees (still have plenty) and it would take me almost 4 hrs to cut a tad over 2.5 ac. When i switched it took 1.5 hrs to cut the same grass with all the trees.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2020)

Toro Commercial. We have two at my workplace that have been used and abused commercially almost every day for 15 years, and still work.


----------



## Doghunter11 (Feb 25, 2020)

Do you know anybody close by with a zero turn that would let you try theirs out to see how you like it?  Might help you pick a brand and know you like it before you buy it. Also I know the local Scag dealer has some you can demo and the Kubota dealer has a demo day every so often. I’ve used Sheffield 2 different times now and have no complaints.


----------



## SLY22 (Feb 25, 2020)

I have a Hustler with a Kawasaki engine that runs like its new. I bought it in 2011 nothing but maintains pulled on it once a year. Even the tires are in great shape!


----------



## nickel back (Feb 26, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Toro Commercial. We have two at my workplace that have been used and abused commercially almost every day for 15 years, and still work.



I have been reading up on the TORO commercial engine  ,going this Friday to take a look at them and talk to a small engine dealer ship. I don't think I need to go commercial full blown but I do want the best engine I can afford.

With that said, I'm still leaning toward the Kawasaki engine, wish I could get the FX but will most likely have to settle for the FR, The Kawasaki FX is found on the  full blown commercial zero turns that I can find and they are out of my price rang.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 26, 2020)

Doghunter11 said:


> Do you know anybody close by with a zero turn that would let you try theirs out to see how you like it?  Might help you pick a brand and know you like it before you buy it. Also I know the local Scag dealer has some you can demo and the Kubota dealer has a demo day every so often. I’ve used Sheffield 2 different times now and have no complaints.



Yes I have been on the Toro and like them but that is the only one I have been on.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2020)

nickel back said:


> I have been reading up on the TORO commercial engine  ,going this Friday to take a look at them and talk to a small engine dealer ship. I don't think I need to go commercial full blown but I do want the best engine I can afford.
> 
> With that said, I'm still leaning toward the Kawasaki engine, wish I could get the FX but will most likely have to settle for the FR, The Kawasaki FX is found on the  full blown commercial zero turns that I can find and they are out of my price rang.


Kawasaki makes a great engine.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Feb 26, 2020)

when I was looking for my used Scag I looked hard at Ferris.  Three's a dealer near my house.  Nice thing about them is the suspension plus the price is a little lower than some.  Same engines - same drive systems looked like to me.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 26, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Kawasaki makes a great engine.


Got Kawasaki on two skag's  and love them .


----------



## nickel back (Feb 28, 2020)

Well out of all research, reading and talking to folks, I went with Toro MYRIDE, 3 year unlimited hours on the mower and 4 year unlimited hours on the engine, it has the TORO commercial engine. I will update this thread from time to time of any issues or of no issues. I did haft to up my price rang though, $3846

I would like to thank all who gave advice. I really wanted the Gravely HD but could not justify the money for what I would be using it for and the warranty was not as good as the Toro, go figure.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 28, 2020)

nickel back said:


> Well out of all research, reading and talking to folks, I went with Toro MYRIDE, 3 year unlimited hours on the mower and 4 year unlimited hours on the engine, it has the TORO commercial engine. I will update this thread from time to time of any issues or of no issues. I did haft to up my price rang though, $3846
> 
> I would like to thank all who gave advice. I really wanted the Gravely HD but could not justify the money for what I would be using it for and the warranty was not as good as the Toro, go figure.



Post up some pics..if ya don’t mind.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 28, 2020)

oops1 said:


> Post up some pics..if ya don’t mind.



Only one I got right now, they are going to deliver it Monday


----------



## oops1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Man..that puppy is nice. Looking forward to some reviews.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 1, 2020)

That ride is sweet.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2020)

Nice ride!!!!!! Enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## Worley (Mar 1, 2020)

j_seph said:


> Content with my Kubota


And Kubota is a fine Georgia made product...


----------



## SLY22 (Mar 1, 2020)

Congrats, good looking mower! Look forward to the reviews.


----------



## Robert28 (Mar 2, 2020)

You got a whole lotta mower for $3800!


----------



## nickel back (Mar 3, 2020)

I got it from MOW BETTER SMALL ENGINE REPAIR IN SENOIA, GA.

Nice guy was real helpful, he also has one called the Country Clipper, no lap bars, it was controlled by a joystick control, one hand operation, pretty dang cool.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 23, 2020)

Okay, have cut the yard twice. The ZTR TORO is GREAT!! Nice smooth ride, very quick response, very strong, easy to handle....love it so far!!


----------



## Dusty Roads (Mar 23, 2020)

nickel back said:


> Going to upgrade, which zero turn should I get?


I once was a farm manager of 100 acres of golf course/pasture.To make long story short...try out a foot operate zero turn-takes a little getting use to BUT your arms will love it.


----------



## nickel back (May 4, 2020)

all I can about the ZTR TORO is if your looking for ZTR look into the TOROR's..... GREAT ZTR


----------



## HuntingFool (May 4, 2020)

When I bought the house we are in now a friend was selling his 2009 Cub Cadet 50 inch. I bought it for $1200 3 years ago and cut 2 acres every week. I put new mulching blades on it and have no issues with it. I did have to put a new battery in it last year. I can't see paying what some of you guys pay for a mower for home use. If I owned a Lawn Maint company it would be a different story I guess. Lots of other things I would want to spend my money on. Like a tractor.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 6, 2020)

HuntingFool said:


> I can't see paying what some of you guys pay for a mower for home use.



That has always been my thought as well.

I have the same mower(the Troybilt) and I got tired of having a hard time walking the day after I cut the grass.

I just bought a Ferris ISX 3300 72" cut. That thing makes if fun to cut the grass. It ride a lot better than my truck.


----------



## mallardsx2 (May 6, 2020)

Scag with 37 EFI. You wont be disappointed. Run non-ethanol fuel in it if you know whats good for you.


----------



## jiminbogart (May 8, 2020)

mallardsx2 said:


> Scag with 37 EFI. You wont be disappointed. Run non-ethanol fuel in it if you know whats good for you.




I love the 72" Scag Turf Tiger 2. I would have bought one if they had a suspension. Great mower and it's hard for me to say no to orange with tiger stripes.


----------

